# 95 Altima O2 sensor replaced, light still on.



## UKquest (Oct 1, 2005)

Just replaced the O2 sensor, reset the codes and the light comes on within seconds of starting the car. 

Reset by means of ignition on, turn screw clock wise hold for 2 seconds, turn back. Start car. Light off, then on in 2 - 3 seconds.

Now, the O2 sensor bung on the cat was rusted off so I had a nut welded to the cat and the sensor screwed into the nut. The vents for the sensor are in the exhaust flow but do you think enough of the sensor is in the flow?

Could there be any other means for keeping the check engine light on? 
I also have a knock sensor code but this should be unrelated.

Thanks,

James.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Are you sure it is an O2 code? What codes is it flashing?


----------



## UKquest (Oct 1, 2005)

77 rear 02 sensor


----------

